# Nail dremel recommendations??



## little_paws (Sep 22, 2014)

It is $15 just to get Kali's nails grinder down, and because she allows me to clip her nails, I would like to grind them as well! Does anyone have any recommendations on powerful dremels they use?? I've heard the Dremel 7700-02 MultiPro 7.2-Volt 20,000 RPM Two-Speed Rotary Tool is a great tool, but costly!


Thanks


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I use my regular Dremel tool with sand paper attachment. It's perfect how many uses it has!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

?? It's only $40?
Dremel 7700-1/15 MultiPro 7.2-Volt Cordless Rotary Tool Kit - Power Rotary Tools - Amazon.com

I have one. I like it. But I still pay the groomer to do Seger's nails because I want him used to someone else handling in. IT gives him experience around other dogs, a noisy tool vibrating on his feet, strangers touching him.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Low rpm, steel tapered bit, after a trim 360 degress to round sharp edges, underneath to concave..


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't buy that cordless one posted above. I had it. The battery did not hold it's charge for very long and and I had to replace it after about 1 1/2 years. I didn't use it more than once a month either, one dog.

Now I swipped my husband's corded one. Way more power and gets the job done quicker.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Caledon said:


> Don't buy that cordless one posted above. I had it. The battery did not hold it's charge for very long and and I had to replace it after about 1 1/2 years. I didn't use it more than once a month either, one dog.
> 
> Now I swipped my husband's corded one. Way more power and gets the job done quicker.


I have a cordless one, not sure what model and it's been 5 years and I charged the battery only 3-5 times. Wonder if mine is better model or just got lucky.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had mine for 3 years and it's just fine. My groomer uses the same one I have. But I have heard several complaints on the battery charge.


----------



## little_paws (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the recommendations and advice. Went with a corded dremel tool from home depot! Hoping I can do as good a job as the vet does!


----------

